# Shotgun shell



## Easysport (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried to make a pen using a shotgun shell?  Have some interest by a skeet club.  Possible or not?


----------



## Fangar (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Easysport_
> <br />Has anyone tried to make a pen using a shotgun shell?  Have some interest by a skeet club.  Possible or not?



I could easily see a smaller guage (20 gauge maybe).  Not a 12 gauge as used for most skeet and trap.  Actually, anything can be done with a little work and planning, but the result would not be within my idea of a comfortable pen for a 12 gauge.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## rfreeouf (Feb 17, 2006)

You also could use a .410ga shell. It would almost be the right size for a big pen like a cigar or etc...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rfreeouf_
> <br />You also could use a .410ga shell. It would almost be the right size for a big pen like a cigar or etc...



IMHO, the only size that would be practical, excepting for a couple obsolete ones no longer available.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's some possibilities. [][] With all the gun/ammo stuff I have, I don't have any .410 shells. But these might work. A couple are shown just for size comparison. Left to right:
.22lr; 30-06; 14mm; 12 ga.; 20 ga. speciality; a Winchester prototype whooper; and a police special round.
  The 14mm shotgun shell is about .55" dia., a bit larger than a .410.





<br />


----------



## woodwish (Feb 18, 2006)

Maybe someone could market a kit, name it the "Dick Cheeny"?


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought about 410 shells before. One tough part would be closing the ends. Do they make a high brass 410?


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

You might be able to use a 28 gauge shell??  I think it would be about the size of the Emperor...for those that like big pens.  And if you know the VP you could probably get some free hulls!!

And a piece of trivia for whatever it is worth....  The .410, while not identical, is similar in size to the 67 gauge.  Doubt they are interchangeable; but can't say for sure???  Maybe Frank will know??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />You might be able to use a 28 gauge shell??  I think it would be about the size of the Emperor...for those that like big pens.  And if you know the VP you could probably get some free hulls!!
> 
> And a piece of trivia for whatever it is worth....  The .410, while not identical, is similar in size to the 67 gauge.  Doubt they are interchangeable; but can't say for sure???  Maybe Frank will know??



Randy, I don't know offhand, but I have a friend in England that is sure to know. I'll e-mail him and ask. BTW, some antique all-brass .410 shells might work. And/or big game rifle shells, like .416 Rigby, etc.


----------



## Easysport (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the input.  Still working this over in my mind and that might take some time.[][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2006)

Got it, the 67 ga. and 410 are very close but not interchangable. Oh, well, being frozen in for two days it was something fun to talk about. But, I'm going to look for some used .410 shells and attempt something unique with them.


----------



## Easysport (Feb 20, 2006)

Rifleman, I'm sure glad I got you inspired and them creative juice's flowing. Really looking forward on what you come up with so I can steal the idea.  You the man.[}][}]


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 20, 2006)

Have you thought about how to fill the hollow portion of the shell.  It might work to fill the shell with PR, then drill the shell and PR at the same time.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 20, 2006)

Heres an idea that I thought of right I hit the post button.  You could use the shotgun shell for the top portion of the pen and a rifle shell for the bottom,you could put them together brass to brass and turn a wood center band to transition from the bigger shell to the smaller shell, not sure how it would look but it would definately be original.  These could be turned on a modified slimline kit possibly.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />Heres an idea that I thought of right I hit the post button.  You could use the shotgun shell for the top portion of the pen and a rifle shell for the bottom,you could put them together brass to brass and turn a wood center band to transition from the bigger shell to the smaller shell, not sure how it would look but it would definately be original.  These could be turned on a modified slimline kit possibly.



The mix doesn't strike me as right. Like bringing beer to church. [:0]Some things you just don't do. []


----------

